
Five Questions with Ryan Bates (Railscasts producer) - cawel
http://blog.fiveruns.com/2008/7/18/rails-takefive-five-questions-with-ryan-bates
======
cawel
_GitHub has improved my coding more than any other tool recently. [...]
because it brings the social aspect into coding like never before. [...] It’s
easier to go the extra mile for readability when you know others may be
watching._

Github, the social network for hackers.

